# A new spotted-leaves Cypripedium



## yijiawang (Dec 21, 2006)

I got some Cypr from Vietnam recently, they are described in Philip Cribb's book, he said: Cypripedium sp.near C.lichiangense, said to be from Yunnan,China,or North Vietnam.
Who can tell me about it?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2006)

Not me. Welcome from NYC.


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 21, 2006)

It looks somewhat similar to the newly described Cypripedium malipoense.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 21, 2006)

Welcome yijiawang!


----------

